# Your letter to Santa



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok here's the rules ...

Three presents , all coffee related , that you'd like Santa to bring you this year .

Ok so choose one present for of these three categories .

1. You've been a good boy and Santa will be putting this in your sock

2. If you close your eyes real tight and wish really hard there is a slight chance you might find this under the tree ..

3. There is now way Santa will ever bring you this , it won't fit in the sleigh or down the chimney , but hey if you never put it in his letter , you have no chance .....

Away you go ...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

1. Rave coffee subscription

2. Mazzer major

3. Londinium l2


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. IMM sub

2. Torr Ti 58.55

3. Slayer

Rumour has it Mrs Systemic has sorted 1 and 2 but I think 3 is subject to ongoing negotiation


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think you guys have the numbers the wrong way round ...

Unless cat IS getting a L1 and kid is getting a slayer ..if so I'm revisiting my list to Santa as I am being gipped

Edit changed this around now


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Sowdens Magic teapot

2. TORR TI 58.55

3. Something ending with Dual Boiler.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. I don't get coffee gear , Mrs L told Santa I'm not allowed any

2 . Asked for a bonvita temp kettle won't get one .

3. A new steam arm for the vesuvius


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Oops!

1. Torr Ti 58.55

2. IMM sub

3. Slayer


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

1. Pergtamp

2. Monolith

3. Faema Legend 1 Group Lever


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok here's the rules ...
> 
> 1. You've been a good boy and Santa will be putting this in your sock
> 
> ...


1: Some coffee *a

2: A Chemex *b

3: Insert pretty well anything remotely coffee related *c

*a: It may even be from a "known" roaster. Last year was Rave IIRC but tbh it is the thought that counts 

*b: I have dropped enough "subtle" hints but I expect it will be me that gets it (for me) ;-)

*c: My family always:

i) Moan that I am difficult to get presents for.....

ii) Ask what I want...... but add a caveat NOT COFFEE RELATED!!

(FFS How can you complain I am tricky to buy for AND exclude my hobby that has such scope for prezzies ranging from pretty cheap through to the sky is the limit?)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1. You've been a good boy and Santa will be putting this in your sock

2. If you close your eyes real tight and wish really hard there is a slight chance you might find this under the tree ..

3. There is now way Santa will ever bring you this , it won't fit in the sleigh or down the chimney , but hey if you never put it in his letter , you have no chance .....

A cycling jacket

A decent stand mixer

A GS3


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> *A cycling jacket*
> 
> *
> A decent stand mixer*
> ...





Mrboots2u said:


> Three presents , *all coffee related*


Ahem! &7more


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Eh, they're for cycling to coffee shops....and for making coffee and walnut cake


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Eh, they're for cycling to coffee shops....and for making coffee and walnut cake


I'd like to say you rescued that pretty well......... but!


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

1. Flavoured Syrups (I get them every year.. whether I want them or not.







)

2. An assortment of single origin green beans (I have dropped enough hints)

3. Hottop roaster or maybe a Quest


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1. Torr Ti 58.55

2. A pouring kettle

3. A magical self emptying, self cleaning knock-box which I own the patent for


----------



## El Cabron (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear Santa, i know you're very very busy this time of year but i've been such a good boy this year so if you could somehow squeeze these presents into your sleigh i'd be very grateful thank you.

1 A super jolly grinder. (my gf bought it for me,i've had to look at the box every bloody day since it got here)

2 Enough green coffee beans for me to roast, to last a lifetime.

3 A posh espresso machine like they have in the cafés where i live, that aren't used to their potential. I could give one a good loving home and i promise i'd look after it and care for it.

P.S I've made you some homemade mince pies and a cappuccino, and got the reindeers some nice veggies for when you come down the chimney this year


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

1. Copper Hario Buono kettle (because its a thing of beauty)










2. Ditting, Mahlkonig or Uber grinder for brewed coffee

3. My own trendy wood/minimal cafe in a trendy part of London (complete with a "No dogs or hipsters" sign).


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Metal filter for my aeropress

2. EK43

3. A new house - not exactly coffee related but I'll need it after shes seen the grinder - instant divorce


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

1. Torr Goldfinger Nero

2. Eureka Zenith 65e

3. A Motorhome

Having purchased a Mignon Eureka and Sage DB this year, I'm on the naughty list and stand to get a lump of coal.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

#1 world atlas of coffee book.

#2 rhino hand grinder.

#3 sage dual boiler machine and a million quid in £5 notes


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1.









2.










3.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Eh, they're for cycling to coffee shops....and for making coffee and walnut cake


 Check out the Faema jerseys - as well as Glenn's rocket jersey -so you were well in the rules (and the cannibal - Eddie Merckx rode for Faema, so you're in good company):

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/clothing/jerseys/product/review-woolistic-faema-wool-jersey-27892/


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok here's the rules ...
> 
> Three presents , all coffee related , that you'd like Santa to bring you this year .
> 
> ...


1. Cores gold glass mug wonder filter thing

2. Bonavita temp variable kettle

3. A versalab with all the trimmings


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

1) Kalita Wave

2) The pot of gold at the end of Mr Leighton's golden ticket scheme

3) EK43


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

1) Aeropress

2) Second grinder for filter

3) An E-61 with dual boiler

As 2 & 3 aren't likely anytime soon I won't taunt myself by being more specific.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think in fairness I'll end up with a batch of 1's that will be a variety of crap coffee related gifts which will be:-

1) a bag of pre-ground xmas pudding flavoured coffee.

1) giant bowl sized coffee cup from Whittards with some hilarious picture / text on the side.

1) crystallised coffee syrups with a sell by date of Jan 2015


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

1. Lavazza

2. Illy

3. Segafredo

What i normally get wrapped up from my Italian In laws

But i would like

1. GS3

2. controvento

3. Vesuvius


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

1. EK43

2. Compak E8/Ceado E37s

3. Slayer 2 Group in polished copper

Reality:

1. Butane Syphon Burner

2. 5-Cup Syphon

3. The above list!!!


----------

